# Terra at Transworld 2012



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

It was bigger this year! I didn't see huge new stand-out props BUT the vendors took existing ideas and ramped it up to level 11. It was awesome. As usual made a highlight video which is the best way to get an overview of the show:










My favorite prop of the show was The Thing-type monster grabbing at the girl on the table. Made by Dark Raven Designs. $3,650


Notes from the video:
:40 - Attack Zombies: They really looked like a zombie attacking. Made by VFX Creative Studios. Didn't catch the price.
1:06 - Poison Props: They rocked it this year. Every prop was drop-your-drink scary.
2:25 - Creepy Crawlies 2: Great illusion using a projector and the new DVD from AtmosFEARfx. $40
2:47 - Stuart Smith was at the show and was able to talk at length with him. Great guy and the top blacklight artist. He finally got his new website up for his company, Stuartizm Designs LLC.
3:24 - HauntTactics: Really, really want this costume! Little over a $1,000
5:16 - those are vacuform slat panels. Made by ImaginArt Studios
5:25 - Iron Kingdom gets the prize for scare-the-hell-outta me at the show. Didn't catch it on tape but came back around and had him do it again. Love this idea. He also had a basket of laundry, pizza boxes, cat litter tray... Thinking of getting one of these. Just have to design what theme to use. Probably have to be custom. $350 - $450
6:04 - HazardRoom Studios has even more VacuForm panels including a clear window that you can paint with transparent colors to get a stained glass look.
6:15 - Dead House Design's zombie mirror was really fun to stand in front of. No idea how much it costs - but probably a lot, LOL!
8:22 - The jaw dropper of the show - ScareFactory's zombie shooting gallery. Oh, was it cool. The video doesn't show it but as you are shooting, you're getting blasted with air cannons. So it's like the zombies are firing back. Fun!



Ok picture time! These were props better shown as a picture that looked cool or great idea:









Sunstar industries is like a Wal-Mart of Halloween goodness. Loved their decor accents. #1 is called a Swamp Curtain - looks great as a haunt wall layer - $8.50, #2 not sure if they sell the barbed wire in a net form but cool idea!. #3 is called Swamp Freaky Camouflage for $15. #4 is called Spooky Stretchable Spider Web Kit and it's made of stuff never seen before. Kind of like pantyhose material with an outer layer of silky gray threads. Looked great but didn't catch the price.














New VacuForm panels from NightScream Studios. See the crypts on the far left side of the picture and the vampire? Vacuform. The farm theme is a great idea too.















So far the big purchase at the show. Called Monster Eyes made by LightsAlive. No, not a whiz bang prop but I think this could have a lot of uses. Those eyes randomly blink on and off in blue and green. When you set off the infrared sensor - it turns angry red. Gonna make a wall of these this year. They also said you could have them under a table or up in the rafters... $259

















This is just the coolest idea for a home haunt that has a waiting line like we do. They had a bunch of games. Made by Brothers Grim Games.


















Wanna volcano for your haunt? Made by Nethercraft. They also had a matching actor's rock costume that he could be waiting right along side it. They'd never see him coming. The costume is $650

















These are LED Outdoor Stake Lights made by Scare Products. $15 - $17.



















Walked by this booth several times until I just asked - what are these? Glad I did. They are T8 fluorescent bulbs that the ballast is made in such a way that you can hang them from the ceiling or have them upright in a stand. These would be helpful in the corners of the haunt where it gets tough to squirrel a light in there. Heck, you could just have them in the corner on the floor. They were about $30 and also came in blacklight. Called Dainostix made by Seasonal Source.

















How about a CO2 gun that fires at people at 300psi? Called the Pyro Cannon made by Shot in the Dark Scare Tools. Didn't catch the price.

















Eying this little lady made by Midnight Studios hard. Whadda think? Called the Ghost Flying Prop - $500 Oh, see that Demon Dog head to the left? WICKED!


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Neat stuff here. Called Brutal Rust which is where it has real metal in it and you activate it and it becomes real rust. This formulation is thicker and grimes items up at the same time. The whole booth at Pale Night was covered in the stuff and looked fantastic. Made by Pale Night Productions and was $120 for a gallon kit.

















Loved this booth. They make stickers and also mounts them on boards and grimes them up. Also had terrific saw blade wall props. Made by Sinister Signs: https://www.facebook.com/pages/Sinis...516267?sk=wall


















Isn't that the coolest entry gate for a home haunt? Called Alien Attack Door Surround made by GAG Studios - $200.



















Immortal Masks caught my attention last year with the detail they had put into their vampire masks. Well, they certainly topped their attention to detail with their creativity this year. Notice the bird beaks, teeth ripping the face in half and the swirly mouth. WOW!



















Yeah, I know I get a picture of Dark Raven Design's spider in every year - but isn't that a cool way to mount it? $300



















This is another VacuForm panel from HazardRoom Studios but didn't come out good in the video. But, great panels for you POTC haunters.

















Get asked all the time to paint blacklight panels for people but here's a company that made a business doing exactly that. They were around $150 each panel. Not bad! Made by 6 Feet Under.



















Jumped for joy when this was discovered. Fluorescent Haunt Moss!!!! Made by Pure Terror Products. Probably will be getting a bunch of this. $100 each.





One other buy would be that cute little table monster in the video. I just want him as the pet in the workshop. heheh.


As always, I have loads of catalogs if you want me to look up something. There's lots of video on the cutting room floor that I could post if you want to see something else. Made a new minor YouTube channel for little cuts of video. Also, feel free to fire way with questions. Be glad to help out.


----------



## osenator (Nov 3, 2009)

We have similar taste! I also mentionned my favorite prop I saw in the vids (in the other tread) was also your favorite!
Sadly, can't watch any vids until home tonight!


----------



## Pumpkinprincess (Aug 8, 2007)

I love the box/crate things from Iron Maiden as well. It was one of the first things I looked up after watching the Transworld videos. No information on their website though. 

Love the moss...have to get me some of that!

The led spots look great and economical.

I saw that ghost on Midnight Studios website while I was looking at company's offering discounts for Hauntcast. It's on my wish list!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

I always look forward to your TransWorld report Terra. And it always makes me wish I was there. Thanks for manning the front lines!


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

Release the flying monkeys! Jealous of your trip there, but fantastic report.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

I didn't watch the video yet, but the pictures are great. Thanks for sharing, Terra.


----------



## a witch from canada (Jul 13, 2005)

Thank you Terra , i was soooo waiting to see your pictures and videos


----------



## jdubbya (Oct 4, 2003)

Another great report to us poor slobs who can't go! lol! Loving those led stake lights! The ghost prop you like was one I saw on Midnight Studios website. I'm also thinking about this one. Looks awesome! Got some nice ideas and you were able to pan in on the vendor names so we can visit the websites. Fun stuff!!!


----------



## sambone (Aug 16, 2007)

Hi Terra, did you get any video of the distortions zombies? I have seen a few on youtube, but i want to get a good longer look at these guys
Thanks


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Thanks everyone 




sambone said:


> Hi Terra, did you get any video of the distortions zombies? I have seen a few on youtube, but i want to get a good longer look at these guys
> Thanks


No, I kept looking at them waiting for them to do something cool but either I missed it or they were static. So, they looked like all the other versions out there. Didn't stand out enough for me to tape it. That old lady was cool though. What a face!




Pumpkinprincess said:


> I love the box/crate things from Iron Maiden as well. It was one of the first things I looked up after watching the Transworld videos. No information on their website though.
> 
> Love the moss...have to get me some of that!
> 
> ...


I took some more pictures of The Iron Kingdom boxes. They come in all kinds of flavors:


----------



## ZombieRaider (May 18, 2008)

Excellent report Terra!....Thanks for posting.....I really like the portraits but I'm out of space for those.....Scare Factory tombstone with lunging zombie looked really cool....I saw another vid of the shooting gallery and scared the crap out of the guy with the zombie air blast....Hilarious!.....Thanks again!.....ZR


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Those Distortions aliens are creepy.


----------



## a witch from canada (Jul 13, 2005)

Terra did you get pictures from scare products i saw a video that as some trolls or golbins and some candy corn type props i visited their web site but didnt see those in it.....

also i think it is beyond the grave productions the had 2 pumpkin head type prop (child size) like trick or treaters next to tombstones , i was curious to know how those wore selling for because again their not in their web site either .

thanks again for all the cool pictures


----------



## Spinechiller (Mar 25, 2011)

a witch from canada said:


> Terra did you get pictures from scare products i saw a video that as some trolls or golbins and some candy corn type props i visited their web site but didnt see those in it.....
> 
> also i think it is beyond the grave productions the had 2 pumpkin head type prop (child size) like trick or treaters next to tombstones , i was curious to know how those wore selling for because again their not in their web site either .
> 
> ...


I was at Transworld this year as well and here is a picture of the candy corn figures (from catalog). I don't think they were on display but could be wrong. The prices may be hard to see from picture but feel free to message me for them. Hope that helps


----------



## cyberhaunt (Oct 23, 2006)

Awesome! Thank you for sharing Terra.


----------



## Pumpkinprincess (Aug 8, 2007)

Thanks for the pictures, Terra.


----------



## Shockwave199 (Jan 18, 2007)

Very cool- thanks Terra. Of all the amazing things, believe it or not the one I'll end up getting most likely is the bug projections. They have some good projections. And through all the wild props hopping and jumping all over the place, that simple bug projection compared, remains a standout- and it's affordable.


----------



## oaklawn Crematory (Jun 25, 2010)

Terra Thanks for posting all of this cool stuff!!!


----------



## Gatordave (Dec 13, 2008)

Terra, Thanks for posting the pictures and video!!! Awesome! I'm sure you wanted everything! I notice at the 1:00 mark there is a guy in costume with ice cream cones on him, he looked the the creature created by one of the contestants on "Faceoff" this recent season. What a great event!


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

a witch from canada said:


> Terra did you get pictures from scare products i saw a video that as some trolls or goblins and some candy corn type props i visited their web site but didn't see those in it.....
> 
> also i think it is beyond the grave productions the had 2 pumpkin head type prop (child size) like trick or treaters next to tombstones , i was curious to know how those wore selling for because again their not in their web site either .
> 
> thanks again for all the cool pictures


I remember the trolls, goblins and candy corn props from Scare Products. Not my cup of tea but made me giggle when I saw them. Sadly, didn't take any pictures of them. _(Note to self: just take a picture anyway!). _But, here's a scan of the catalog showing the goblins:












Beyond the Grave had some good new static props. Here's a shot of the whole booth:












Here's a shot that shows the little pumpkin kids. The tag on 'Trick' says $425. This picture also shows our home haunting ideas for tombstones is going mainstream now 













Shockwave199 said:


> Very cool- thanks Terra. Of all the amazing things, believe it or not the one I'll end up getting most likely is the bug projections. They have some good projections. And through all the wild props hopping and jumping all over the place, that simple bug projection compared, remains a standout- and it's affordable.


Completely agree. I had seen AtmosFEARfx's first Creepy Crawly DVD and didn't find a use for it. But, their Creepy Crawly2 one looks terrific. It also has snakes, tarantulas and RATS! The Dead House Designs maggots almost makes you retch, LOL! It's that disgusting in person. They also projected them on plates of food in a dining room. Not the best picture here but gives you an idea:











In the video they also put the maggots on a neck wound on a victim on the shower. Hard to tell in the vid but was very cool!



Gatordave said:


> Terra, Thanks for posting the pictures and video!!! Awesome! I'm sure you wanted everything! I notice at the 1:00 mark there is a guy in costume with ice cream cones on him, he looked the the creature created by one of the contestants on "Faceoff" this recent season. What a great event!


Loooooved that costume. Laughed every time I saw it:










This was made by Global Fear Enterprises ($800) and yes, it was created by Matt Valentine, the FaceOff contestant. He was also the creative director for House of Torment. He had presented THE BEST class in Transworld I'd seen so far way back in 2009 - 'Over the Top Art Direction'. I credit that presentation with my focus on having a consistent art theme to my haunt. The guy has an amazing and disturbing imagination - perfect for a pro-haunt.


----------



## Habuu (Oct 2, 2008)

The crack of the bat... the warmth of sunshine on my face... the smell of fresh cut grass... the post Transworld recap from Terra... All things I enjoy at the start of spring. I want to thank you for providing a small piece of Transworld for the rest of us, including vendors list so we can drool. One of these years I will get there.


----------



## Halloween Scream (Sep 29, 2010)

Thank you Terra! So fun to watch. I loved all of the large animatronic plants! I see a "Little Shop of Horrors" theme sometime in the future when I can afford an "Audrey II" of my own.


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

Thanks for the vid.Alot of cool stuff.My fav is the talking picture at the end.


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Habuu said:


> The crack of the bat... the warmth of sunshine on my face... the smell of fresh cut grass... the post Transworld recap from Terra... All things I enjoy at the start of spring. I want to thank you for providing a small piece of Transworld for the rest of us, including vendors list so we can drool. One of these years I will get there.


Your post made the hours and hours of work making this thread worth it. Thank YOU!



Halloween Scream said:


> Thank you Terra! So fun to watch. I loved all of the large animatronic plants! I see a "Little Shop of Horrors" theme sometime in the future when I can afford an "Audrey II" of my own.


Oh, what a cool theme for a haunt and they would be perfect for it. Plus, they were surprisingly not that expensive. If I remember correctly they were in the $1500 range. Expensive but not crazy expensive.



halloween71 said:


> Thanks for the vid.Alot of cool stuff.My fav is the talking picture at the end.


Fun fact: that is actually Kip Polley - the owner of Pale Night  Pretty sure he's around 28 years old. He was 24 when he invented the Axe door! Truly gifted.


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

sambone said:


> Hi Terra, did you get any video of the distortions zombies? I have seen a few on youtube, but i want to get a good longer look at these guys
> Thanks


Aha! Another YouTuber _(McKamey Manor) _got a great capture video of those zombies for you:


----------



## sambone (Aug 16, 2007)

Awesome! Thank you Terra!
That video you found is great! I want every distortions prop, it is going to be hard to pick and find the money!
Thanks again for finding the video!


----------



## chop shop (Oct 31, 2010)

Terra said:


> Immortal Masks caught my attention last year with the detail they had put into their vampire masks. Well, they certainly topped their attention to detail with their creativity this year. Notice the bird beaks, teeth ripping the face in half and the swirly mouth. WOW!



Cool! I poured, seemed, and painted a bunch of these Immortal masks along with Andrew Freeman and Kyle Nadeu..I worked for months with those guys to get all this stuff to the show. The only clown I painted happens to be the one the guy has his finger on! The swirly mouth was sculpted by a local artist named Chet Zar. It was a blast...many cool new designs still yet to come!


----------



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

Always love your videos Terra! I loved seeing the 2 guys from Face off in the video. So cool to see Tate from season 1 of Face off in the video and when I saw the ice cream man I was getting a bit angry (because I was concerned of a rip off) from Matts design from season 2s Face off.

I paused the video and saw someone that looked similar to Matt and then noticed his arm tattoos of hearts and knew he must have been the designer. I much prefer his clown version though, I would just love to have that as a mask, it was my favorite make up this season. 

Im a bit jelly that you got to go to transworld and get all the awesome pieces, I too would love to have the little troll guy to hang out in the shop :3 Keep us posted if you find him for sale at a retail location please? 

From the video I also loved the white werewolf costume, huge snake head, and animated vines.


----------



## oaklawn Crematory (Jun 25, 2010)

Terra said:


> Aha! Another YouTuber _(McKamey Manor) _got a great capture video of those zombies for you:


Terra, I noticed the prices in your video,especially from Distortions. Are those wholesale prices?


----------



## a witch from canada (Jul 13, 2005)

thanks so much Terra  wow 425$ for these little pumpkin kids a little pricey ..... but they look pretty cool.... also thanks for the scan catalog page , i like those my witch display is a bit wimsy so this is stuff i like


----------



## Mordessa (Jul 23, 2007)

Thank you so much for posting this vid Terra! So excellent to see all these great props! So many ideas brewing now!

I was wondering, do you know what company does those moving pictures in frames? Or maybe a better question is how they do them? Is it a regular plasma screen they use and just put a frame around it or is there more to it? I know the window/door things are more involved with getting the timing and stuff right with the movement, but if those picture things can be done simply enough that I could do it, I'd really love to try! 

Nobody else has mentioned this prop in your vid yet, but I LOVE the little kid coming out from underneath the hanging clothes! Man what a freaky prop that is! I would love to have something like that at my haunt! 

Btw, I have been looking everywhere online to find out if there is a European version of this transworld show, but I haven't been able to find anything. If anybody knows of one, please tell me!

Also, if there is anyplace where I could find information on these shows happening in the States next year, I'd really appreciate a link or something. It's not impossible for me to plan a trip to the states for this kind of thing, but it's really difficult to do when you have no clue where or when they will be! 

Thanks!


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

oaklawn Crematory said:


> Terra, I noticed the prices in your video,especially from Distortions. Are those wholesale prices?


I know them as show prices but guessing they are also wholesale prices.



chop shop said:


> Cool! I poured, seemed, and painted a bunch of these Immortal masks along with Andrew Freeman and Kyle Nadeu..I worked for months with those guys to get all this stuff to the show. The only clown I painted happens to be the one the guy has his finger on! The swirly mouth was sculpted by a local artist named Chet Zar. It was a blast...many cool new designs still yet to come!


Really! That's very cool - not a clown fan but thought they also looked terrific. Like I was saying - blend that attention to detail with the over the top imagination = AWESOME! Looking forward to the new goodies. 

I gotta question: hubby and I keep looking at them and not sure if they are comfortable to wear. Is it like wearing plastic wrap on your head or are they like a second skin and you forget you're even wearing it? Hubby gets hot and sweats easily _(he's a redhead) _and that could be an issue.





Mordessa said:


> Thank you so much for posting this vid Terra! So excellent to see all these great props! So many ideas brewing now!
> 
> I was wondering, do you know what company does those moving pictures in frames? Or maybe a better question is how they do them? Is it a regular plasma screen they use and just put a frame around it or is there more to it? I know the window/door things are more involved with getting the timing and stuff right with the movement, but if those picture things can be done simply enough that I could do it, I'd really love to try!
> 
> ...


Those frames are made by Pale Night Productions. Guessing here but I think he's got the frame attached to a pneumatic cylinder. They are timed to sound cues (digital thing) to set the pneumatic off at just the right time. He also has some of the frames have spitter mechanisms, air blasts and even scent blasts. Oh, and the portrait at the end blew out the candles. Oh, and yes those are TV's - not sure if they are LED or Plasma. Probably LED.

Next year's Transworld show will again be in St. Louis - March 7-10, 2013.


----------



## HalloweenAsylum.com (May 19, 2009)

a witch from canada said:


> Terra did you get pictures from scare products i saw a video that as some trolls or golbins and some candy corn type props i visited their web site but didnt see those in it.....


I took a couple pics of them.


----------



## Halloween Snob (Sep 4, 2011)

I heard you can't be admitted to Transworld without proving you are a vendor or "qualified buyer". I am curious if this is true and how they define "qualified buyer"? What was your experience with admission Terra?


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Montco Haunt said:


> I heard you can't be admitted to Transworld without proving you are a vendor or "qualified buyer". I am curious if this is true and how they define "qualified buyer"? What was your experience with admission Terra?


They will also allow you to attend if you get an invitation from a vendor. So, I guess they term it 'qualified buyer'. So, a vendor deems you a 'qualified buyer' if they indeed give you an invitation. I got mine from FrightProps because I buy from them. Generally check the vendor list. If you've bought from them before they will probably give you an invitation. I get the feeling that most vendors are fine giving out invitations. Us home haunters are becoming a good source of revenue for them. Yeah, we don't spend a lot but they are generally happy with any sale


----------



## sambone (Aug 16, 2007)

Is Halloween asylum gonna carry the candy corns and goblin dudes this year?


----------



## HalloweenAsylum.com (May 19, 2009)

No, we won't be. Most of the vendors at Transworld price their items to be sold directly to the end consumer, rather than there being a wholesale/retail price. As far as I know, these particular items were not available at wholesale pricing... your best bet is to order directly from Scare Products.


----------



## Raven's Hollow Cemetery (Jul 3, 2011)

Oooh, I've been spending too much time in the lab! Totally missed this thread, but thanks for posting it Terra. Very good coverage of the event, much appreciated!


----------



## Dark Passenger (Aug 22, 2011)

What a great video and pictures. I love people's imaginations, particularly the sick ones.


----------



## oaklawn Crematory (Jun 25, 2010)

Terra said:


> They will also allow you to attend if you get an invitation from a vendor. So, I guess they term it 'qualified buyer'. So, a vendor deems you a 'qualified buyer' if they indeed give you an invitation. I got mine from FrightProps because I buy from them. Generally check the vendor list. If you've bought from them before they will probably give you an invitation. I get the feeling that most vendors are fine giving out invitations. Us home haunters are becoming a good source of revenue for them. Yeah, we don't spend a lot but they are generally happy with any sale


I believe you had to have an invitatation or $200.00 dollars in reciepts/invoices. I wanted to go this year but couldn't get the time off.


----------



## a witch from canada (Jul 13, 2005)

@Halloweenasylum , thank you for the pictures  i like that kind of wimsical stuff


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

Wow! Bravo! Outstanding video, Terra! Your 9 minute video is scarier than all the horror movies I've seen lately. That's quite a menagerie of fantastic props. I wonder how they come up with the ideas for all of this stuff?
I love the asylum door with the zombies and the zombies at the window. The flat screen monitor has opened up the door for quite a few new prop ideas, I see.
I really like the giant moving dragon heads. Also the pig guy puking into the barrel.

Now we all need to put our heads together and figure out how to cheaply build all that we saw in your video.









Thanks a lot for taking the time to put the video together! That was a lot of fun to watch.


----------



## ZombieRaider (May 18, 2008)

Terra said:


> Us home haunters are becoming a good source of revenue for them. Yeah, we don't spend a lot but they are generally happy with any sale


Exactly!....I think that's starting to change too Terra....Individually, we may not buy a truckload of stuff in one buy but if you add up what we buy as a whole, it would still be a significant amount in itself....I know when people ask me how much I have invested in my setup, I tell them "let's just say if I added up everything, I could have a nice Ford Mustang sitting in the drive"....

I think Distortions is finding out there is money to be made with their new entry level line up....Look how many new figures they introduced this year which tells me last years line up was a success....Also, it will be interesting to see what the future holds if their lineup continues to succeed.....Like, are people still going to be willing to shell out $300 for a cheaply made full sized Spirit prop when they can have a quality Distortions prop for just a little more money.....Will Scare Factory see the success of Distortions and start making their own "entry level" props....OK....That's just me dreaming but it could happen!.....I think the future is going to get very interesting in the home haunt "business"......ZR


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

ZombieRaider said:


> Exactly!....I think that's starting to change too Terra....Individually, we may not buy a truckload of stuff in one buy but if you add up what we buy as a whole, it would still be a significant amount in itself....I know when people ask me how much I have invested in my setup, I tell them "let's just say if I added up everything, I could have a nice Ford Mustang sitting in the drive"....
> 
> I think Distortions is finding out there is money to be made with their new entry level line up....Look how many new figures they introduced this year which tells me last years line up was a success....Also, it will be interesting to see what the future holds if their lineup continues to succeed.....Like, are people still going to be willing to shell out $300 for a cheaply made full sized Spirit prop when they can have a quality Distortions prop for just a little more money.....Will Scare Factory see the success of Distortions and start making their own "entry level" props....OK....That's just me dreaming but it could happen!.....I think the future is going to get very interesting in the home haunt "business"......ZR


Great encapsulation! I'll admit we probably have the equivalent of a car also, LOL! 

Very encouraged at Transworld with seeing the entrants into the home haunter's budget arena and was reading a pro-haunter's forum _(hauntworld) _and they are too! The pro-haunters also liked seeing the less expensive options out there. Heck, this economy has been tough on everyone and, really, do you have to spend $10,000 to create a great scare? Ah, NO!


----------



## Shockwave199 (Jan 18, 2007)

> Also, it will be interesting to see what the future holds if their lineup continues to succeed.....Like, are people still going to be willing to shell out $300 for a cheaply made full sized Spirit prop when they can have a quality Distortions prop for just a little more money


It's really not quite apples/apples there. It mystifies me why anyone would pay 250-300 bucks on a ho-hum licensed figure, but some people really go for them no matter what the quality or how little the animation does. Then you have the tekky stuff that averages 140 dollars and does the best automation of all of them, including distortions. But, the detail work is nowhere near that of the distortion line- nor is the quality of the build. And then there's the distortion line. Beautifully detailed props, made well, but the automation is limited. Thus far in the 300 dollar line, the props only vibrate or rock. To me, you're getting an amazing looking prop with a good build. If they can squeeze more movement into the props and keep the price range the same, I think that is when the line will *really* take off. 300 bucks is a very tough number for the consumer market, imo. The typical haunter will take that budget and buy a whole heck of a lot of items, rather than blow it all on one. Or, they'll buy one big ticket tekky with great automation, and have another 150 to spare for more items. Long and short, at 300 bucks, for the masses to bite on one item it's gotta be irresistable- a must have animated piece. For me personally, distortions is almost there. The detail is stunning and stops you in your tracks- this years designs more than ever. The build quality is great. If they get multiple movements into them and hold to 300 bucks, imo they steal the show and the dollars. The only consideration left at that point is shipping. Quality heavy props will cost more and more to ship. But if they build it, people will buy Ray, people will buy and ship. I think each type of prop stands to do well, be it tekky, gemmy, and distortions. There's even another line in the spirit props that does well- whoever is making the eaten alive/zombie bait type props. They are typically well made and under 200 bucks. And they sell out like hotcakes. And that's the thing- people will grab a really unique, cool animated prop. They're gonna sell. It's just who can deliver the coolest one at a price the consumer can bare- 300 bucks being the ceiling, imo.

What would make me personally spend 300 balloons on an electric distortions prop without hesitaion?

- A rocking prop who's head moves as well. One arm lift to go with it and I'm drooling. Include a moving jaw and I won't be able to add it to the cart quick enough.

- Any startle riser. What most consumer props don't offer is the quick startle animation. Tekky is doing it with the leaping spider prop. Look how fast THAT sucker sold. The consumer wants startle props in the mix. If distortions comes up with an answer to that call, even a half size lifesize popper, it'll be a HUGE home run.

- Quality standing zombies. Spirit tried last year but the quality of the props was terrible for that price point. And they were all motion activated to boot- the worst kind of trigger. If distortions can come up with a twist or lean at the waist, turny head, arm wobbling standing zombie with great detail, maybe a few different zombies to choose from, and bring it in @ 300 bucks...a HUGE home run. Zombies will be RUNNING to home haunters, not dragging.

- Creepy animals. Dogs, cats, birds- either of those that has neat movement, bingo, we'll scoupe them up.

What will the future hold....we shall see!


----------



## Pumpkinprincess (Aug 8, 2007)

Terra, selfish request, but I know the Haunt community would LOVE a weekly vlog from you!


----------



## creeperguardian (Aug 22, 2011)

i love the reaper on the bike


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Pumpkinprincess said:


> Terra, selfish request, but I know the Haunt community would LOVE a weekly vlog from you!


Oh no. I have a heck of a time keeping ahead of posting _these_ videos. I have at least three more props made last year that I've got to find the time to edit the videos to make into tutorial vids. But thanks anyways. Cool for you to ask


----------



## Daytonagp4 (Sep 19, 2011)

amazing!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sambone (Aug 16, 2007)

Do you know what company made the lifesize clown with the double face that shakes?


----------



## sambone (Aug 16, 2007)

The clowns head kindof looked like the elephantman


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

sambone said:


> The clowns head kindof looked like the elephantman


Can you give me the time stamp in the video. I'm not remembering that prop (could be the excessive wine being drunk right now


----------



## sambone (Aug 16, 2007)

Im not sure it was in your video, but i saw it in youtube somewhere and cant find it now, probably because of my beer consumption  so i thought i would ask the best source for answers....you!


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Ah, found it - it was Fright Catalog.


----------



## sambone (Aug 16, 2007)

Thanks Tera!


----------



## ZombieRaider (May 18, 2008)

Scare Factory upgraded their site with the new 2012 line!.....and uh....with prices......ZR

http://scarefactory.com/New_for_2012.html


----------



## The Wilmont Estate (Feb 13, 2011)

Terra after seeing those vacuform panels I am so tempted to change the theme from a hotel to a boat house. Oh man I want to change it so bad.


----------



## Deathtouch (Nov 19, 2004)

I like the big blow up Frank in this photo. Oh, and look who else is there.


----------



## 13mummy (Aug 26, 2007)

Terra - just a question about the led yard spot lights. What type of cord does it use? They don't show it on the website. Do they look decent to you?


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

LostinTheDarkProductions said:


> Terra after seeing those vacuform panels I am so tempted to change the theme from a hotel to a boat house. Oh man I want to change it so bad.


Weren't those sweet!



Deathtouch said:


> I like the big blow up Frank in this photo. Oh, and look who else is there.



Yep, that's how I usually look at TW - big smile. Just love that place 




13mummy said:


> Terra - just a question about the led yard spot lights. What type of cord does it use? They don't show it on the website. Do they look decent to you?



I didn't look at them that hard but you can see in the picture that it seems they hook up like regular landscape lights. You pinch this thingy-a-bobby thing into a wire that's running through the yard. So, bet's it's 12 volt. For the price was thinking hard of getting a few of the UV ones.


----------



## dustin2471 (Aug 26, 2009)

As far as being admitted into Transworld they want you to have $200 in merchant receipts to prove that you are a valid buyer? or an invite from a vendor? or a flyer proving that you do displays, I got in since I was on a flyer last year from a local haunt club however if you sign up for some of the workshop(s) like getting started in the haunted house industry they are probably going to let you in anyways? 
This was my first TransWorld show and it was awesome, my wife who supports my hobby interests loved it too! It was a pleasure meeting Terra & her husband and a several other people at the show, and I look forward to going back! I lived in Vegas for a couple years and have been to the big tech conventions and this was by far more fun! If you get the chance and arent breaking the bank, go. If you cant make it, honestly Terra's video shows allot!
Thanks Terra, and again it was a pleasure meeting you and your husband at the Renaisance Bar.


----------

